
Show HN: Easy way to configure AWS environments the right way - tobyhede
https://cloudconstructionkit.com/
======
tobyhede
Creator here.

As someone with a development background it took me a long time to get up to
speed with all of the mechanics of actually operating AWS.

VPCs and networking were a massive black box not to mention navigating
Organizations and account structures.

If you're on the dev side of devops I'd love to talk.

